# Tung Oil Finish



## JAB1 (May 12, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with finishing pens with Formby's Tung Oil Finish, High Gloss?....I have a bunch of it and wonder, if done well, would it hold up?[?]


----------



## MarkHix (May 12, 2008)

I tried it early on.  It looked pretty until I handled it.  It did not hold up to everyday or even some-times use.  I mostly do CA finishes.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 13, 2008)

Never tried on pens. I have a flint lock musket I built in 1976 finished with it. This is a much used firearm that has been exposed to the elements many times. Finish still fine. This stuff is as durable as can be. Be sure you use the pure tung oil. Don't use the 'tung oil finish' that is a low percentage of tung combined with other stuff.
OTOH, I'm not sure it can produce the high gloss sought by us for pens. Do experiment.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (May 13, 2008)

Formby's Tung Oil Finish doesn't contain tung oil

70% mineral spirits, soybean oil and some hardeners


----------



## penhead (May 13, 2008)

My wife does some furniture refinishing, and uses Formbys Tung Oil Finish. I was pretty sure I had read the can and it stated it was made from tung oil. BUT, a bunch more reading/research seems to prove that 'tung oil' and a 'tung oil finish' is nowhere close to the same thing. 

Very interesting and edumacational..thanks Ron..!


----------



## RussFairfield (May 13, 2008)

There is more Tung Oil in the writing on the label than there is in the container. Formby's "Tung Oil" is a basic oil finish that is similar to the Watco Danish Oil that doesn't contain Danish Oil either. These are a ready-to-use oil finish that is a mixture of Soy Bean Oil, sometimes a small amount of Linseed Oil, a drying agent to make the Soy Oil cure, and a lot of thinner.

You can use the Formby's, and it will make a nice looking finish on the pen; but don't expect a hard durable finish. These oils are relatively soft and will wear quickly on a piece of wood that will be handled and exposed to body oils like a pen. A better choice would be a real Tung Oil, or better yet, a product like "Waterlox" that is a real Tung Oil finish with resins added to form a harder more durable surface film.

Oil finishes take a long time to apply. A quicker way to do it is to saturate the wood by keeping it wet, or soaking it in the can, for an hour; wipe off the excess; let it dry for a week; and then buff with the Bealle or similar wheels using both abrasives followed by the wax.


----------



## MesquiteMan (May 14, 2008)

Actually, Formby's is a wiping varnish like Waterlox and creates a very hard, durable finish.  I am basing my info on an article by Bob Flexner that can be found here: http://www.popularwoodworking.com/features/finish2.html

"Common brands of finish that are wiping varnish:
*Formby's Tung Oil Finish*
Zar Wipe-on Tung Oil
Val-Oil
Hope's Tung Oil Varnish
Gillespie Tung Oil
*Waterlox*
General Finishes' Sealacell
General Finishes' Arm R Seal
Daly's ProFin
Jasco Tung Oil"


----------



## MesquiteMan (May 14, 2008)

Oh yeah, to answer your question...I have not used Formby's for pens but have had GREAT luck on it for bowls and such.  It makes a very nice gloss, hard, durable finish in my experience.


----------



## JAB1 (May 16, 2008)

I really appreciate all the input.....thanks....Allan


----------

